# Saw My New 23 Krs



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi gang! An exciting day today--my 23 KRS was delivered to the dealer and I got to look it over. New design and colors---love it!!! I am thinking of upgrading the fan in the bath and adding fans & covers to the other vents. I don't like the jacks, and I am considering day/nite shades. Do these sound like good mods, or just "fluff"?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi showdogs!









How exciting for you! So glad to hear you went with the Outback after all, you're going to love it...

We have the 28krs, and stuck with the factory vent/fan in the bathroom and then added two more regular Maxx Airs without the fans.

I would love to have the day/night shades, but they are a bit pricey so we've held off so far. If those are things that would make you feel more comfortable, then I say go for it. They are not necessities, but would be nice to have.

When do you get to bring her home??
Keep us posted,


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

showdogs said:


> Hi gang! An exciting day today--my 23 KRS was delivered to the dealer and I got to look it over. New design and colors---love it!!! I am thinking of upgrading the fan in the bath and adding fans & covers to the other vents. I don't like the jacks, and I am considering day/nite shades. Do these sound like good mods, or just "fluff"?


*Woo Hoo!!*  
That first look at your new baby is so exciting!









As far as your mod list is concerned:

1. I would definitely recommend getting covers for all the vents. That allows you to have the vents open even in the rain or while traveling, and helps keep "stuff" out of the vents. I didn't add any fans to the vents, but several people have. The fans are an especially good mod if you do a lot of dry camping and may not be able to use the AC.

2. Some people have changed out the standard stabilizer jacks for scissor style jacks and they all seem to have been happy with the switch.

3. The standard mini-blinds can be a source of irritation, especially in the rear slide out bed. Several group members have changed these out for pull-down blinds or day/nite shades.

Have fun with your new Outback, let the modding and camping begin!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the camper!!! Have fun doing your mods. I do hear that the blinds in the slide out queen are annoying.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I know how you feel, I must have visited our fiver half a dozen times before it was delivered!

It looked better each time!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Showdogs
Soon you'll be loading it up and heading out on your first outing









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, showdogs!









I'd definitely replace the mini blinds with some kind of fabric shade. Doesn't have to be the "real" day-night shades and there are some nice references here on the forum for which some of your fellow Outbackers have opted. Do a search on "blinds" and you'll probably find them.

Max Airs are also a definite possibility. I don't have mine yet, and I'm looking at the new Rambles from CW.

Maybe soon.

Congrats on your new TT! Hope you get to enjoy it soon.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, Its almost home!

There are several options better than the queen blinds.

Max-air vents are the greatest. Get them for every vent.


----------



## tgcan (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi , we had Fantasic Fan's with the rain sensor's installed at the dealership before we brought our new TT home. We had one in our last unit, an older motorhome and will not ever be without one of these great fans again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT
















Every mod is worth doing - becareful once you start; becoming a modaholic is easily done

Thor


----------

